# Can someone post a pic of their females OLDER spay incision?



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

after it has been healed a few months?

Thanks!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

My dog was spayed at 6 months and developed a staph infection. She had to be reopened and 'cleaned out' and her resulting incision was at lease twice as long
as the spay incision. It looked horrible. Within a couple of months it had disappeared completely. They heal so fast and so well. Sorry, no photos.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

It's hard to post a pic of a spay incision because you just can't see it. That's the reason most vets tattoo something on a spayed female's inner thigh, so that if she's lost and ends up in rescue or shelter, they don't try to re-spay her.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

I can get you a pic of a 10 year old one on a small breed. Oddly enough it healed "better" ie less swelling at the edges and completely closed in 7 days as opposed to Lucky's which looked horrible for two weeks and didn't visibly scar.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

What do you think of this? Does this look like an old incision? looking from her belly button down, there is a umbilical hernia and you would think if she is spayed they would have repaired it.Dog is 19 months old, vet says she does not think it is a spay scar. To the left of your screen is her belly button.


----------



## Snarly (Sep 7, 2011)

That does kind of looks like a spay incision to me..just quite faded. Here's a few pictures of Nova's incision about 4-5 months or so after surgery. You can still see it..it's slightly purple although that is probably because she had to have hers re-stitched about 4 times!
Her belly button is just slightly to the right of my blue nail polish and she has a slight hernia as well which they didnt fix either..


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

I would just hate to open her up if its already been done. Your girls incision starts right under the belly button. My girls starts a bit below. The vet said its not big enough to get where they would need to get. I will have blood work done up this week to see if there are the hormones present


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

That looks quite a bit like Shania's and her's starts below the belly button too.

Is it an option to ultrasound before deciding if surgery is necessary?


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I will never trust a scar on the belly again. We have a small rat terrier we found running loose a few yrs ago. She was walking past my Inlaws snocone stand I called to her but she ignored me that is till I got the dog treats out of the truck, couldn't get to me fast enuff then :-O but any way were checking her over she seemed fat and taken care of with a small scar on her belly. I told DH it looks like she's fixed someone will be looking for her. So I went house to house and asked she did not belong to anyone even ran a add in the paper for 2 weeks noone called. Just as well we were hooked on this lil girl. But as time went by she jus got fatter and fatter and FATTER. It was then I knew she was PG. We were shocked she had a SCAR how could this be!!! Well fast forward a few weeks were stayin over at the inlaws when she goes in labor. First 2 pups born no problems very easy a brindle girl we named Angle and a Tri color Boy we named Gabriel. But pup 3 was HUGE and got stuck with jus his head sticking out she's stuggling and in pain we call the only vet in town that will come after hrs. We rush her to the vet pup died on way there. Vet was not happy about gettin out of her warm bed and was very rude and hateful. We only had 150$ we were telling her to pull the pup she's saying we haven't got enuff $ and pretty much wants us to go home with a dead pup hanging out of our dog. Her and DH exchange words she pulls the pup. She never offerd a heating pad for the 2 live pups I had to ask and its winter they were gettin cold :angryfire: we ask are there any more she checks her and says yes probably one more we say will u do a C section to save it she says no go home come back in the AM with $$$ and then ill do it. Hands us dead puppy in a plastic bag and we leave. And to shorten the story she never had pup 4 we took her to a diff Vet to have the C sectin done. She would have never passed it it was stiff and at a VERY odd angle.  new vet said I can not beleve she let you take this dog home in this conditon he was LIVID. Pepper was very sick for a long time and her hips are still messed up from when the 3 huge pup was pulled. I asked new vet about scar and he looked at it before her spay/C section and said it was prob a old C section scar from a another litter. Her scar is now from her thru her belly button down to almost as low as it can go. Very large due to the odd angle of dead pup. She even has scars were her stiches were all down her little belly.


----------

